
Dear App, I love you, but can't leave a review on the Google Play Store because - dangban
... it insists on making me use my real name* when I leave the review<i></i>.<p>Apparently, Google used to let people create an alt-name just for reviews (like Amazon does), but after Sundar got a few billions that changed.<p>I totally love you, App. Would love to leave a five-star rating. Would love to describe in great detail why you rock. Would love to support your creators and thank them.<p>But I can&#x27;t leave bread-crumbs around the net associated with my name. Even though you&#x27;re not a controversial app at all, public knowledge that I use you could be used in the future as a psych-vector to manipulate me.<p>* the name on my &quot;Google Account&quot;, common across all my Google products (for a particular account anyway... I have multiple accounts).<p><i></i> Platform: Android N.
======
ColdBrewSea
They no longer need your name as a psych-vector to manipulate you.

